# wie aalmutter zubereiten?



## Eutinerforelle (29. März 2008)

Da ich gestern 2 aalmuttern gefangen habe,brauche ich ein rezept. Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar dafür.


----------



## Feedermaik (29. März 2008)

*AW: wie aalmutter zubereiten?*

Aalmutter ist Quappe,die mache ich in der Regel so:

-Haut abziehen und in Butter braten.
-Zum Räuchern Haut dran lassen.

 Guten Appetit!

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Ribnitzer (29. März 2008)

*AW: wie aalmutter zubereiten?*

Kommt darauf an wie dick der Aal ist, bis gut Daumenstärke lass ich die Haut dran,gut mit Salz den Schleim abreiben dann waschen,in Stücke schneiden und braten.
Zum Räuchern bleibt die Haut generell dran.

Wünsche guten Schmaus


----------



## Brummel (29. März 2008)

*AW: wie aalmutter zubereiten?*

Hi Eutinerforelle #h,

mal abgesehen davon daß die Aalmutter keine Quappe ist (http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=479),
 halte ich's mit diesen beiden Fischen genauso wie Feedermaik, so schmeckt's mir am besten. Ordentlich gesalzen und gepfeffert und ab in die heiße Butter :q.
Muß gleich mal nachsehen was meine Kühltruhe noch so zu bieten hat .

Gruß Brummel #h


----------



## Feedermaik (29. März 2008)

*AW: wie aalmutter zubereiten?*

Wir haben als Kinder in Wiek (HGW) öfter Quappen gefangen und die Alten nannten sie Aalmuttern.Ist ja egal,schmecken tun sie ja vorzüglich.Ich würde dir gönnen,dass deine Kühltruhe noch welche zu bieten hat.Ich hatte schon lange keine mehr.

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Brummel (29. März 2008)

*AW: wie aalmutter zubereiten?*

Mhm, Fehlanzeige, nur noch Hecht und Karpfen drin :c, der  letzte Winter hat mir sowenig Oderquappen gebracht wie noch nie, aber egal.
Hauptsache Fisch :m.
Meine Großeltern haben die Quappen auch so genannt.

Gruß Brummel |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. März 2008)

*AW: wie aalmutter zubereiten?*



Ribnitzer schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an wie dick der Aal ist, bis gut Daumenstärke lass ich die Haut dran,gut mit Salz den Schleim abreiben dann waschen,in Stücke schneiden und braten.
> Zum Räuchern bleibt die Haut generell dran.
> 
> Wünsche guten Schmaus


 


*Welcher Aal ?* #c#c#c

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. März 2008)

*AW: wie aalmutter zubereiten?*

Wir haben die als Kiddies auch Aalquappen genannt, fälschlicherweise.

Den Rezepten kann ich nur zustimmen. Haut ab, in Stücke und in die Pfanne.

Unbedingt noch Speck dazu!

Schmeckt as Zucker op Titt!


Gruß,

Felix


----------



## Brassenwürger (30. März 2008)

*AW: wie aalmutter zubereiten?*



Feedermaik schrieb:


> Aalmutter ist Quappe


 
Aalmuttern und Quappen/Rutten/Trüschen sind zwei völlig verschiedene Fischarten und nicht einmal ansatzweise miteinander verwandt! Die haben absolut nichts miteinander zu tun, bis auf (entfernt) das Aussehen.

Mit großen Aalmuttern kann man fast alles machen. braten, kochen, räuchern, einlegen...was auch immer. Ich habe früher meine großen Nordsee-Aalmuttern immer in Alufolie gewickelt und auf den Grill gehauen. Köstlich!
Die haben allerdings grüne Gräten wie ein Hornhecht....Mich stört das aber in keinster Weise!|rolleyes


----------



## Ribnitzer (30. März 2008)

*AW: wie aalmutter zubereiten?*

Hallo Jürgen,

Wo Du recht hast hast Du recht,was schreib ich denn für einen Mist. |uhoh: |uhoh:
Hab nur Aal gelesen. #q#q  |kopfkrat


----------



## dorschiie (30. März 2008)

*AW: wie aalmutter zubereiten?*

mal eine frage zum räuchern.
wie lange legt ihr die aalmuttern in lake ein und bei welchem salz gehalt?


----------

